# What kernals Do you use Fascinate



## johnminator2468 (Mar 14, 2012)

What type of kernal do you use for your fascinate post them here


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

Whatever is packaged with the ROM. Right now that would be Devil, previously I used Glitch.

That will most likely cover almost everyones answers...unless someone is still on TouchWiz

"some will fall in love with life and drink it from a fountain that is pourin' like an avalanche comin' down the mountain"


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Devil here. Used glitch before but this feels a bit more stable with an OC and has more options.

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------

